# my herp shed/room/man cave - fully lined etc.



## leighroyaus (Jan 16, 2012)

well, i havent posted here for a while, been keeping quiet, not doing any new purchases and working on my man cave / reptile room.

After a heap of hard work, finally moved everything in on the weekend, so heres some pics, from start to finish (what i took pics of anyways, sorry for quality just iphone snaps)

Inside dimensions are 3.8mtr wide x 8mtr long.
fully insulated, reverse cycle for those hot summer days, ethernet/coaxal from the house + motion security on the doors.
still to be added is a bar fridge, couple of fake plants and some beer spillage

enjoy
ok so for the pics.




The wasted space that was to become - frame up.



Walls up + window in door cut out.




lets add some insulation



Plaster up, wiring run




time to paint




add some tiles to make it feel that bit bigger



Tiling done, power on, reverse cycle installed



Spencers monitor moved in, tv/playstation wired up



The back wall, 2x diamond, 2x bredli hypo, 2x womas, 1x olive



and the computer/spence side, sliding door for entry




and the finished product from the outside:



oh, and just incase you where wondering how the snake cages are heated, 2x thermostats, 1 hooked up to a timer which i adjust according to season here & the other a night thermostat which i can run a night globe at in winter if needed.


----------



## Shadow86 (Jan 16, 2012)

that is awesome you have given me ideas.thanks for sharing


----------



## sarah1234 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woooooooooooah!!!


----------



## spinner_collis (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice, I wish I had the room for that. But I am considering building a new house which i'll have a triple garage for all my to be herps!


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 16, 2012)

Please close this thread because its making me very jealous


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Mate that is sick. I am planning on converting the space under my house and you have given me A lot of ideas


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 16, 2012)

amazing 0.0


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 16, 2012)

That is a sick man cave!

But just one question, i can't see any kitchen facilities in there... So why is there a lady sitting on your man couch?


----------



## Xcell (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow. Thats incredible. I would never leave.


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 16, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> Please close this thread because its making me very jealous



+1


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 16, 2012)

That is sweet! Got any new additions going in there? Your mrs will grow to loathe that shed.


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome, my missus has told me I can have my own herp room when we get our house, so now I have something to aim at. 

Just one thing, where is the bar?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 16, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> But just one question, i can't see any kitchen facilities in there... So why is there a lady sitting on your man couch?



shes probably exhausted after cleaning up all his mess


----------



## Trouble (Jan 16, 2012)

:shock: that is awesome!!! I have just found my new granny-flat for my parents place!!  
Great work, mate! very envious. Although, I'll have to agree with Gordo - what's the mrs doing in there :lol:


----------



## viciousred (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats awesome!  Giving me ideas for my spare room and garage. God i wish i wasn't renting, only one power point in the garage and one in the spare room.... But one day.. lol


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 16, 2012)

That's cool! Well done.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 16, 2012)

spinner_collis said:


> Very nice, I wish I had the room for that. But I am considering building a new house which i'll have a triple garage for all my to be herps!


Yeah, it was cheaper for me to do it this way, plus i could do alot myself, the colourbond shed actually reflects a incredible amount of heat, once the plaster was up it was amazing how cool it actually was in here on a 40deg day. but now the reverse cycles in here it just gives that peace of mind.



kawasakirider said:


> That is sweet! Got any new additions going in there? Your mrs will grow to loathe that shed.


yeh, new additions to come, going to put a tall cage between the tv + monitor aquarium cut in half, with a pair of greens in it. 
that will be the next thing to do anyways, after a beer fridge and a bar goes in next to computer



Sutto82 said:


> That's awesome, my missus has told me I can have my own herp room when we get our house, so now I have something to aim at.
> 
> Just one thing, where is the bar?



haha. the bar is coming!, just wanted to get all this stuff in first out of the house, bar is a job for this weekend

hahaha, poor wife was exhausted after helping me lug everything in here. ......... after she finished mopping the floors.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice setup


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 16, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> That is a sick man cave!
> 
> But just one question, i can't see any kitchen facilities in there... So why is there a lady sitting on your man couch?





Some blokes like to triple their IQ by having a woman present Gordo, you should try it sometime: )


----------



## meatman (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats a great set up. You will never have to leave once the bar fridge is in there.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks sweet.
I'd add some big plants in the room, and a big L desk wrapping wall, got the space…why not use it!!

How much did this cost you all up?


----------



## gosia (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great mate! But from girls point of view - you should get some nice pics of reptiles, blow them up and frame them - will give the room the snake room feel  and plants like atothej09 recommended.

Great job, lets just hope my husband doesn't see it


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome job mate, you could still put in a sink and plumbing for cleaning water bowls etc. I like Gosia's idea of blowing some pics up too.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 16, 2012)

gosia said:


> Looks great mate! But from girls point of view - you should get some nice pics of reptiles, blow them up and frame them - will give the room the snake room feel  and plants like atothej09 recommended.
> 
> Great job, lets just hope my husband doesn't see it



Yep plants on the way, as for posters, I have some old war propognda posters to go up, as well as some other ****. 

As for a tap there's one attached outside the shed


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 16, 2012)

Got room for a pool table? Next time I'm down there I could give
you some lessons : )


----------



## Pado2087 (Jan 16, 2012)

mate thats awsome so jealous that looks great!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 16, 2012)

Simply beautiful mate... a man cave to be trully proud of.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice blokeage.

What about some nice curtains and scatter cushions? 

Pool table and glass tanks dont mix. Especially with bar and beer fridge. A mate found out the hard way with a big marine set up and some boistrus pool players. It's very hard keeping big fish alive in a bucket and that much salt water flowing through your house is no good. 

Should be right with snakes though.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 16, 2012)

Bloody hell that's awesome.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha. Yeh. Some bean bags are going in, no pool table, poker table is out in the Pateo. a striper pole would be nice tho haha.

I'll post Another pic in a couple weeks when everything else has been kitted out. 

I like keeping this nice n blank n simple so will keep it pretty spacey. Don't wanna cramp in there

Thanks for all the nice comments too. A lot of hard work went in so it's nice to hear


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 16, 2012)

actually this gives me such a good idea, when I get a house I'm doing this.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 16, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> actually this gives me such a good idea, when I get a house I'm doing this.



So many advantages of doing it in a shed. You can securely lock it down, it's away from house so if something does manage to escape the room is sealed no where to go. And If you do happen to get a fire, it's majority fire proof. 
And you can install a easy security system on it.


----------



## Schnecke (Jan 16, 2012)

Seriously impressed. I believe EVERY household needs a "Man Shed" and when my partner and I end up with our own place *Sigh, is a long time away* this will be an addition that will make both of us happy.

Guys need a space to kick back, talk [email protected] and not be bothered by an "omg" from the missus - even I know this! 

Amazing job and thanks for sharing the photos!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 17, 2012)

Superb set-up! Hope you got the security door and windows there...... or a nice big dog  Really top effort!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Superb set-up! Hope you got the security door and windows there...... or a nice big dog  Really top effort!



Yeah. Security was a major thing with this project with the amount of thefts going on. Has its own security system installed + security doors n windows. 
And the dog would tear anyone's leg off


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 17, 2012)

that's awesome any chance you would tell us how much it cost ya.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate threads like this. 
I now have to try and get the drool out of my keyboard before it shorts.


----------



## saximus (Jan 17, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> that's awesome any chance you would tell us how much it cost ya.



+1


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 17, 2012)

Man , your GOOD .....


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> that's awesome any chance you would tell us how much it cost ya.



Because its been a ongoing project, I'm yet to add it all up, and still awaiting the electricians bill. So to be honest I'm scared to know. 

At a rough guess I'm thinking anywhere between 12-14 grand tho. That's including electrician, lights, reverse cycle aircon + fitting, tiles glue grout, tv cabinet + cabinet lizard cage is on, and data / coaxial wiring. So pretty much including everything even digging the grass out that was there before frame went up. Everything except the tv, computer and enclosures.


----------



## Danster (Jan 17, 2012)

....so when can I move in?!?


----------



## graffix (Jan 17, 2012)

Only problem I can see is someone stole your back to back aisle rack from the middle of the room.

I'm blaming the Mrs, she looks guilty to me with her accomplice on the back of the lounge.


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't mean to alarm you but there is a woman in your man cave!!!


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jan 17, 2012)

That is awesome you did a great job enjoy


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2012)

Is that food for the Olive sitting next to your missus...or is it what she was mopping the floors with??????

That does not look like a dog that should be allowed in a man cave mate!

Apart from the half furry half freaky baldy thing on the couch, the Man Cave looks awesome


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jan 17, 2012)

awesome love it


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2012)

viridis said:


> Is that food for the Olive sitting next to your missus...or is it what she was mopping the floors with??????
> 
> That does not look like a dog that should be allowed in a man cave mate!
> 
> Apart from the half furry half freaky baldy thing on the couch, the Man Cave looks awesome



Haha. The dog Chinese crested is awesome haha, when he used to go up to the cages the snakes used to strike at him, the olive especially. Guess he looked like a over grown rat. Haha. 
He belongs in the cave tho! Awesome personalities haha and it's hilarious to see him playing with the big dogs outside. Soon as they rough him a bit he trots inside n sits on the couch as if to flick em the bird, since they won't fit on the couch haha


----------



## ToadCountry (Jan 17, 2012)

All I can say is..................................
It has to win the award for............................

BEST MAN SHED/CAVE EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2012)

plz delete this post mods


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 17, 2012)

leighroyaus said:


> plz delete this post mods



Why?
Still haven't told me total cost $


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gosia (Jan 17, 2012)

atothej09 said:


> Why?
> Still haven't told me total cost $
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes he did! 12-14K...... very nice!

So when is the shed warming party?......


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 17, 2012)

gosia said:


> Yes he did! 12-14K...... very nice!
> 
> So when is the shed warming party?......



Whoops, sorry, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2012)

atothej09, i just typed something incorrectly int hat post, didnt know how to delete that individual post, 12-14k at a guess., not sure as it was a project over time.
gosia, haha shed warming party is this weekend =] see how much beer can be spilt


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, that would be a dream shed for all reptile keepers. You have done an amazing job. Can't wait to see it with the bar and green tree setup installed!


----------



## Trouta (Jan 17, 2012)

very nice work mate


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 20, 2012)

leighroyaus said:


> plz delete this post mods



Plz delete this thread! Reason: Jealousy


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 20, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> That is a sick man cave!
> 
> But just one question, i can't see any kitchen facilities in there... So why is there a lady sitting on your man couch?



Might be a sofa-bed.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! Just rewards for the hard-work put in. Looks great!


----------



## Raymonde (Jan 20, 2012)

do you need to be a bloke to have a man cave.....? So jealous of this set up.... 

one day i will have a room like this to fill with reptile and do as i please


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 22, 2012)

only bummer is, i want to shift the rat racking in here, but it gets the snakes too wild up to get out and hold, a hungry 2.5mtr olive python that can sense a rat in the same room isnt too much fun.


----------



## Troyster (Jul 14, 2012)

Any updated pics with the bar etc yet mate?


----------



## Kenno (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, updates please


----------



## reptilezac (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats really cool ha


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Jul 15, 2012)

Where is this new venue, and may I sign up as a member?


----------



## caliherp (Jul 15, 2012)

I love your herp room. I wish I had the money to build a shed like this.


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 26, 2013)

so its been a while since ive updated this thread
a few things have changed... its a hell of alot more cluttered atm (something i have to work on and get rid of some crap in here)
a new 4 high bank went in and the other banks where split in to 2 instead of 3 and the black cage has gone inside the house as a quarenteen cage as im doing reptile relocations up here now too

a new lot of cages has also been built with 3 green cages based inside a hatchling rack with the incubator built into the racking too

any thoughts or ideas would be helpful
(also note the glass cage is now empty, the spencer got sold, currently looking for a hatchling lacey to go in there)

also excuse the pictures i didnt clean the shed first and the cage glass is dirty on the cages still. ill get some daytime photos soon


view of end wall




view of end looking out to the backyard 




as you walk in the shed and giving you a idea of the hatchling rack (note: a beer fridge is sitting next to the racking on the left - cant have a man cave without a beer fridge)


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow that's an admirable set up you have going there... Very impressed... Thx for sharing it with us...


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 27, 2013)

now thats what i call a setup ..................................................Ron


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 27, 2013)

That is one serious man cave... I am so jealous right now, its not even funny. But seriously, fantastic job mate, you should be very proud!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awersome ya need a vb machine and a stripper pole then ya won't have to die coz you'll already be in heaven


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Alot of hard hours went into this! 

Alot of drinking sessions too.


----------



## davobmx (Feb 27, 2013)

This is unreal mate, all u need is beer on tap and a pool table


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 27, 2013)

davobmx said:


> This is unreal mate, all u need is beer on tap and a pool table



Haha. I've been looking at those keg king fridges. Sit a asahi keg in there. 
Also pool table and glass cages no good haha. I have a air hockey table outside in carport next to this shed tho haha


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Feb 27, 2013)

That my friend is fully sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Feb 27, 2013)

:shock: That is awesome mate! Looks super cool


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Your room is very impressive and I am very jealous.


----------



## montysrainbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow.....8)


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 27, 2013)

Out grown it already haha


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 27, 2013)

is there room for a monaro? haha


----------



## orsm (Feb 28, 2013)

Amazing set up mate. No clutter at all.


----------



## ShanoCoastal (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done, best man cave ever, has to be, its full of reptiles. My Fiance will love this idea, as it moves my Babies out of the formal dinning room.
Shano...


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 28, 2013)

ShanoCoastal said:


> Well done, best man cave ever, has to be, its full of reptiles. My Fiance will love this idea, as it moves my Babies out of the formal dinning room.
> Shano...



Haha yeah. this was the main reason for us too.
had to clear out the spare room in the house for visitors etc. and the room was no longer big enough.



Marzzy said:


> Out grown it already haha


yep :< - already have plans or the next shed. still plenty of land left. haha.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen this shed first hand and must say its impressive. Havent seen the build pics before which makes it even more impressive! Well done mate.


----------

